# Are E-Cigs the Market Solution that Can Save a Billion Lives?



## Alex (16/12/16)

*Published on Dec 8, 2016*
"This is a market solution to one of the biggest health crises we've ever seen in the history of the world," says Aaron Biebert, director of A Billion Lives, a documentary that makes the case that regulatory agencies and non-governmental organizations are engaged in a campaign of misinformation against e-cigarettes. "It's disturbing to me that something that's working is being demonized."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/16)

Thanks @Alex for sharing

Its a great brief interview that touches on a lot of the important aspects.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/16)

PS

We met Aaron Biebert at the SA premiere of the movie as well as Dr Delon Human, former CEO of the World Medical Association. Great guys indeed.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-billion-lives.t25621/page-2#post-432116

Just an amazing side note is that the two leading doctors in the film, Dr Delon Human and Dr Derek Yach are both South African.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChloeT (17/12/16)

Very cool


----------

